# Write music like DISNEY?! Cinematic Music Creation Course by Christopher Siu



## zedmaster (Aug 15, 2021)

- How to write lush and emotive orchestral music in the style of Disney that makes your heart and soul melt?
- How does Disney achieve that soaring and romantic style and how can we adopt it into our own writing?

Composer, singer/songwriter, educator and established content creator Christopher Siu answers these questions in his flagship course “Cinematic Music Creation” and takes us on an exciting journey through the entire creative process of writing orchestral music in the style of Disney and Nintendo.

I took the course and share my experience.



What’s your favorite Disney soundtrack and why?


----------



## stanthemanNL (Aug 26, 2021)

Anyone experience with this course? And how is it compared to Evenant’s Cinematic Music course?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 26, 2021)

stanthemanNL said:


> Anyone experience with this course? And how is it compared to Evenant’s Cinematic Music course?


Hey there! I know I'm not the perfect person to talk about this, but let me share one main difference between the courses. 

While Evenant's focuses on more of the modern cinematic music side of things, my course has a heavier emphasis on intricate and detailed part writing, especially in the live composition and mockup modules. Because the content is relatively similar, it really comes down to the style of presentation you enjoy, and the style of music you want to write. Ultimately, if one speaks to you more than the other, go with your gut! 

If you have any additional questions about Cinematic Music Creation in particular, I'm more than happy to help!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 26, 2021)

stanthemanNL said:


> Anyone experience with this course? And how is it compared to Evenant’s Cinematic Music course?


Btw are you a Wawrinka fan?


----------

